# Employer cancelling holidays



## racer (24 Aug 2012)

My cousin is due to go on holidays in a weeks time. All is booked and the holidays were approved . Now her manager has said he is cancelling her holidays.  She doesn't know what to do. He said he can do it. I thought they would have to give notice to cancel holidays. I cant see anything for it online. Anyone any ideas if they can cancel it at a weeks notice?


----------



## markpb (24 Aug 2012)

If the annual leave was approved by her manager, I'd be standing my ground. If they insist on cancelling it, I'd expect all the costs of the holiday to be paid by the company.


----------



## alaskaonline (24 Aug 2012)

I 2nd what markpb said. On what grounds did the Manager cancel those holidays? I think it's way too short of a notice. Giving any type of notice goes both ways, those rules don't just apply to employees but also employers.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Aug 2012)

Try checking it out with www.employmentrights.ie


----------



## Complainer (26 Aug 2012)

A lot depends on how secure her employment is. What kind of employer is it, and what level is she at? Is she a union member? Is there a HR dept or a senior manager that she could appeal to? 

I've heard of occasional cases in professional roles where holidays had to be cancelled but the employer paid for the cost of rebooking the holiday.


----------



## brigadear (26 Aug 2012)

Complainer said:


> A lot depends on how secure her employment is. What kind of employer is it, and what level is she at? Is she a union member? Is there a HR dept or a senior manager that she could appeal to?
> 
> I've heard of occasional cases in professional roles where holidays had to be cancelled but *the employer paid for the cost of rebooking the holiday.*



I recall vaguely a similar situation in a large multinational company that I worked in years ago, where my work colleague had already pre booked a holiday prior to her joining the company, this was noted at interview stage and it was fine, but when the holiday came the shift manager told her to cancel and it was not his probleam, I cannot recall all the ins and out but the company ended up letting her go as she threatned to take legal action if her holiday was not paid, it was coming to maybe a few grand as she was going with her boyfriend and he would have to cancel also. Stand your ground on it, get everything in writing, but defo go to employment rights or if there is a HR department there contact them.


----------

